# Jotul Little Diamond Blower noise



## lawredcon (Oct 21, 2008)

Jut installed a Jotul 350 DV insert for propane.  The fire is very realistic and produces much heat.  However the blower is very noisy and tends to diminish the enjoyment.  Any others have trouble with blower noise?  Any remedies?


----------



## stoveguy13 (Nov 6, 2008)

what kind of noise?


----------



## lawredcon (Nov 7, 2008)

It is louder than expected and sounds like it is unbalanced.  What we thought would be a quiet fan really is disturbing and ruins the effect of a fire and enjoying reading or listening to music.  Are these blowers usually noisy?


----------



## stoveguy13 (Nov 7, 2008)

the blower can get knocked around  a bit when the unit gets moved you may want to see if who ever did the install can come back and check it out for you.


----------

